# Samba-Server



## Deadshadow (6. Juni 2005)

ich habe auf RedHat Enterprise einen Samba-Server eingerichtet. Ich arbeite nur auf der Konsole. Nun habe ich Benutzer und Gruppen erstellt, auch mit den Verzeichniss-Freigaben sollte ich es richtig eingestellt haben. 
Nun muss ich wissen, wie ich jetzt von der Windows-Maschine auf den Samba zugreiffen kann?! Wenn ich nur die IP vom Samba eingebe, kommt "192.168.1.10 konnte nich gefunden werden.". Anpingen kann ich den PC auf jeden Fall.
Kann mir jemand helfen?

danke


----------



## swevic (7. Juni 2005)

Hej.

Musst du dich nicht einfach im Explorer in der Netzwerkumgebung etc. durchklicken?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (7. Juni 2005)

Wie sieht denn Deine smb.conf aus?


----------



## Ben Ben (7. Juni 2005)

Alternativ kannst du den Status und die Konfig auch Webgrafisch mit SWAT bearbeiten.
Aber du solltest zusehen das der Zugriff nur von innen erfolgen kann oder es gleich nach erfolgreicher Config wieder abschalten.


----------



## Deadshadow (7. Juni 2005)

das Problem hat sich so weit gelöst. Nun habe ich ein neues Problem:

ich habe nochmals von vorne begonnen. ich arbeite ausschliesslich auf der Konsole. Ich habe einen Benutzer und eine Gruppe erstellt. Den Benutzer bruder habe ich mit "usermod -g familie bruder" in die Gruppe familie eingeschlossen. Nun muss ich noch das Laufwerk freigeben, das die Gruppe familie benutzen darf. Dies sollte mit dem Befehl "chgrp" gehen, nur weiss ich den Syntax nicht. 
kann mir jemand helfen?

danke


----------



## swevic (7. Juni 2005)

Sowas steht bei mir in der samba.conf drin, oder nicht?!

Wenns falsch ist bitte nicht hauen, bin noch anfänger ^^


----------



## Deadshadow (7. Juni 2005)

ich bin ja auch no Anfänger! In der smb.conf kann ich eingeben "path = /home/familienordner". Das stimmt so weit. Wenn ich aber nun von meiner XP-Kiste auf den Samba zugreiffen will, geht das nicht... Hm, überlege mir grade: wenn es am Verzeichnis liegt, müsste ich trotzdem die Verbindung aufbauen können. Aber ich kann nicht mal die Verbindung aufbauen...
An was könnte das sonst liegen?

ps: übung macht den meister


----------



## swevic (7. Juni 2005)

```
chmod g+rw verzeichnis
```

Das fällt mir mal spontan ein. Ob es dein Problem löst, weiss ich allerdings nicht ^^


----------



## Deadshadow (7. Juni 2005)

okee, den Befehl habe ich jetzt. Ich kann aber immer noch nicht von der XP-Kiste auf den Samba zugreiffen. Ich meine, ich habe alles erledigt: Benutzer erstellt, Gruppe erstellt, mit chgrp und chmod alles erledigt, die smb.conf abgeändert. Die Firewall ist deaktiviert. Was könnte es noch sein? 

Thx


----------



## swevic (7. Juni 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie sieht denn Deine smb.conf aus?




Mach das doch einfach mal shadow.


----------



## stephsto (8. Juni 2005)

Servus,

die Conf, dann können wir besser helfen!


----------



## Deadshadow (9. Juni 2005)

diese Problem hat sich gelöst. Danke


----------

